# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sherimi i te semureve me Kuran nga magjia, zabtimi dhe mesyshi !

## _Mersin_

*Sherimi i te semureve me Kuran nga magjia, zabtimi dhe mesyshi !*

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97

Permbajtja e temave

Hyrje
Bota jomateriale e xhineve ekziston
Xhinet jane mukelefe
Xhinet jobesimtare i pret denimi
Mundesia per ti pare xhinet dhe materializimi i tyre
Ndikimi i xhineve tek njerzit
Mundesite dhe pamundesite, fuqia dhe dobesia e botes se xhineve shejtane
Semundjet qe shkaktojne xhinet

Sherimi me Kuran
Kurani eshte ilac dhe sherim
Eksperimentet shkencore si dhe konfirmimi efikas me Kuran
Sherimi i epilepsise (Sar'as)
Argumentet tradicionale per sherimin e kesaj semundjeje
Situatat qe te sulmojne xhinet
Siptomat e ndikimit te xhineve

Cilesite te cilat duhet ti posedoje ai qe ben rukje
Rukja
Ajetet e Rukjes
Fazat e sherimit
Fillimi i sherimit
Procesi i sherimit Leximi i rukjes
Argumentet e lejimit te rukjes
Argumentet e perdorimit te rukjes gjate sherimit te semurit
Argumentet e Rukjes preventive
Rukja e drejte
Sherimi me Mjalte ...
Kushtet e Rukjes se drejte
Faza e trete e sherimit
Keshilla Praktike

Magjia-Sihri
Sihri neper historine e civilizimeve me te njohura
Sihri ne Babiloni permes hermenautikes se Kuranit
Sihri ne Egjiptin e lashte
Sihri ne civilizimet e tjera te lashta
Perkufizimi i Sihrit
Argumentet e ndikimit te sihrit
Marreveshja e magjistarit me shejtanet
Sekretet qe marrin shejtanet
Kenga, duatrokitja dhe adhurimet e shejtanit
Aspekti juridik per shfrytezimin e xhineve dhe venies ne sherbim te njerzve
Edhe pejgamberit a.s iu ka bere siher
Llojet e Sihrit(Magjise)
Denimi i magjistarit qe ben siher
Sihri eshte gjynaf ose mekat i madh
Sherimi nga pasojat e sihrit
Sherimi me metoden e sihrit eshte haram
Aspekti juridik i ketij lloj sherimi
Procesi i sherimit te Sihrit

Mesyshi - Nazari
Argumentet e ndikimit te mesyshit
Teknika te sherimit te mesyshit
Preventiva nga mesyshi
Sherimi me Kuran si forme e profesionit te paguar
Anomalite doktrinare qe e percjellin kete profesion

Si e humb shejtani njeriut e mire?
Ceshte shejtani
Cfare eshte besimi i ehli sunetit per kete?
Metodat e shejtanit
Mynyra e ndikimit e shejtanit tek njerzit e mire
Vetpelqimi dhe mendjemadhesia
Modestia dhe sinqeriteti
Mjetet qe shfrytezon shejtani ne misionit e tij?
si te mbrohemi nga kurthet e shejtanit?


http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97

vijon .....

----------


## _Mersin_

Me emrin e Allahut, të Gjithëmëshirshmit, Mëshirëplotit 



Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97


HYRJE

Pas mbarimit të luftës në Bosnjë e Hercegovinë FSHI-së i ofrova një ide për temë disertacioni Shërimi me Kuran  qasje nga aspekti i fikhut. Mirëpo, hasa në një mosmarrëveshje që mund të kuptohet vetëm në dritën e faktit se kjo tematikë është fare e panjohur te ne, po qe se veçojmë metodën e hajmalive rundimentale laike, e cila ka qenë në përdorim te ne dhe është ushtruar si një lloj shërimi shpirtëror.

Edhe vetë, për të parën herë jam njoftuar praktikisht me metodën e shërimit të drejtë kuranor, inshaall.llahu, qysh si imam i Qendrës Islamike në Vienë, në vitin 1995, ku profesorët e hermeneutikës kuranore nga Universiteti i Kairos, El-Ezheri, i shëronin xhematlinjtë boshnjakë për çdo ditë gjatë tre javëve me leximin e rukjes.

Unë kam qenë përkthyes dhe ndihmës i tyre, në rastet kur personat e sëmure, pas dëgjimit të leximit të ajeteve të caktuara, kalonin në trans dhe pastaj profesorët vënin kontakt me fuqitë xhinore. Kurse, pacientët me zë të ndryshuar, në atë gjendje, kanë bërë dialog, janë kacafytur, janë shkarravitur nëpër tokë me shikime të shtrembëruara dhe zgërdhirje të papërshkrueshme e pastaj, menjëherë, në rastet e shërimit, u është kthyer sërish pamja normale dhe shikimi i kthjelltë normal.

Në fillim kam qenë i habitur me ngjarjet e tilla dhe duke mos besuar ua kam përkthyer në mënyrë simultane profesorëve dhe pacientëve, në të vërtetë xhinëve, të cilët paraqiteshin të irrituar nga këndimi (recitimi) i Kuranit. Profesorët, po ashtu, kanë qenë të habitur nga përqindja e lartë e atyre që kanë reaguar në leximin e Kuranit dhe kanë rënë në trans. Pra, kjo përqindje e lartë e të sëmurëve është sqaruar në mënyrë logjike me faktin se në luftë shpesh kanë ndodhur situata të vdekjeve të frikshme, trishtimeve të mëdha, depresioneve të rënda e të ngjashme, në të cilat ka ardhur në shprehje mundësia e veprimit drejtëpërdrejtë e xhinëve-shejtanë dhe depërtimi i tyre në trupin e të sëmurit.

Atëherë kur filluan të vijnë për çdo ditë grupe të mëdha burrash e grashë në Qendrën Islamike dhe ta bllokojnë atë, profesorët e El-Ezherit, fizikisht të pamundshëm që sejcilit ti dalin në ndihmë, ata u desht patjetër të kthehen në Kairo. Pasiqë ununë kam punuar si imam i Qendrës Islamike, nën trysninë e shumë pacientëve ose, thënë më mirë, të gjorëve që vinin në përcjellje të familjeve të tyre të kërkojnë adresën e profesorëve në Kairo, edhe vet kam filluar të merrem em këndimin e rukjes dhe shërimin me Kuran, me qëllim që tua lehtësoj dhimbjet dhe ti kursej për të mos marrë rrugën për Egjipt.

Shqyrtimi i të gjitha çështjeve të shërimit kuranor ka të bëjë me Kuranin, si fjalë mbinatyrore të All-llahut, e jo me personin e cili e këndon atë (edhepse edhe ai duhet ti plotësojë kushtet e caktuara). Kjo është ekskluzivisht në ingerenca të All-llahut.

Pastaj, këtë metodë të shërimit me rukje, e kam përcjellë edhe te ne në BeH dhe haptas e kam demonstruar nëpër xhami në disa qytete të vendit, në qindra të sëmurë, që ankoheshin në simptome të ndryshme të sëmundjeve nga xhinët. Shërimi është bërë haptazi dhe është inçizuar me video.kamera. seanca e fundit ka qenë në Xhaminë e Vërpoljes, te Sanski Mosti, me një grup prej shtatëdhjetë burrash, në një termin të përbashkët, pastaj, të njëjtën ditë pat një seancë pas ikindie, me një grup të veçantë prej më se njëqind femrash, që tregon për numrin e madh të atyre të cilët ankohen se janë të prekur nga kjo sëmundje.

Pra, pasi që këto shërime u inçizuan me video-kamera, edhe në Vienë edhe te ne, pa ndonjë cenzurë të veçantë, dhe pasiqë kasetat e inçizuara u shpërndanë lirisht, ky lloj shërimi u bë i njohur te pjesa dërmuese e popullatës. Kështuqë profesorët e përmendur të El-Ezherit organizuan gjat një vere disa ditë shërim me Kuran në Kakanj, në përcjellje të mediumeve dhe të TV-së Islame të Kakanjit, gjë e cila ndikoi edhe më tepër në promovimin e mëtejmë publik të kësaj metode shërimi.

Pas kësaj, si këpurdhat pas shiut, u paraqitën mjekë, lexues të rukjes, si dhe libra e përkthime të literaturës që kanë të bëjnë me këtë fushë.

Është kënaqësi që para gjithë kësaj ndodhie në FSHI nuk u pranua tema e lartëpërmendur e disertacionit nga kjo fushë, kështuqë në kohën e dukur do të botohej libri me një qasje juridike me dispozita autentike të fikhut, që kanë të bëjnë me çështje të ndryshme të kësaj lëmie.

Shërimi me Kuran nga ndikimi i xhinëve-djajë, nga sihri dhe marrja mësysh nuk ka alternativë tjetër. All-llahu xh.sh. thotë:
Ne të shpallim Kuranin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët, kurse jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjepër pos dëshpërim. (Kuran, 17:82)

Dijetarët muslimanë e kanë për detyrë që në një makroplan të vigjëlojnë mbi akiden e drejtë, ideologjinë e ummetit islam. Shumë individë dhe grupe muslimanësh, për fat të keq, të vetëdijshëm ose të pavetëdijshëm, dalin nga feja dhe hyjnë në ujërat e apostazisë duke shkuar te falltorë, astrologë e magjistarë të ndryshëm, duke thënë se si ata çdo gjëje ia kanë qëlluar, në realitet, duke pohuar se ata e njohin gajbin.

Kur të analizohet gjendja e tyre, do të shihet qartë se ata nuk dinë për ndonjë alternativë tjetër, e që është shërimi i lejuar dhe i drejtë me Kuran, ose në thelb, nuk kanë rast për një shërim të tillë. Të shtrënguar nga gjendjet e ndryshme shpirtërore dhe psikike, për shkak të sëmundjeve të çuditshme e të pashpjegueshme, prej të cilave pëson sistemi nervor, që nuk u dihet shkaku në aspektin medicinal, me paraqitjen e dashurisë ose urrejtjes, impotencës së pashpjegueshme vetëm ndaj personit të cvaktuar etj.; ata kërkojnë çfarëdoqoftë zgjidhjeje ose rrugëdaljeje nga ky ferr. Po qe se udhëzohen në atë që është e lejuar me Sheriat, do ta pranojnë, siç e pranojnë edhe atë që përndryshe është e ndaluar e që u ofrohet në formë të hajmalive, talismanëve, falleve, sihreve e fromave të ngjashme të shërimit. Sipas saj, duhet ofruar mundësi konkrete ose alternativë me metodë të lejuar të shërimit me Kuran.

Duhet pasur parasysh edhe faktin se ummeti islam është në shënjestër të armiqve të ndryshëm, sidomos grupet ose individët e shquar, të cilët janë të rëndësishëm e me vlerë për Islamin dhe daven islame.

Vehid Abdusselam Bali shkruan në njërin nga librat më të njohur e më të rëndësishëm të kohës në lëmin e shërimit me Kuran, Vikajetul insani minel xhinni veshshejtani (Mbrojtja e njeriut prej xhinëve e shejtzanëve) se Vatikani, priftërinjtë krishterë dhe ekzorcistët e tyre, me sihër, dërgojnë ushtri xhinësh kundër muslimanëve. Ai përmend rastin e një muslimaneje të mirë të pushtuar nga një xhin i krishterë, e cila, derisa ishte e sëmurë, çdo herë kur takonte në rrugë ndonjë prift të krishterë, binte në sexhde, duke shprehur thellësisht respekt ndaj tij.

Poashtu edhe muxhahidët në Bosnjë kanë qenë shënjestër e preferuar e Vatikanit drejt të cilëve e kanë drejtuar ushtrinë e xhinëve.

Më kujtohet rati i një të riu nga popullata e përmendur kur u drejtua për ndihmë në një gjendje të rëndë e të çuditshme shpirtërore, i qëlluar nga ushtria e xhinëve që ka qenë e drejtuar nga Vatikani. Gjat shërimit të tij kemi mbetur prej dreke deri në sabah të ditës së nesërme duke bërë përpjekje që i sëmuri të lirohet nga pushtimi i çetave të xhinëve, të dërguar nga ana e Vatikanit kundër muxhahidëve në Bosnjë. Në fund, pas këndimit shumëorësh i cili rezultoi që xhinët të paraqiten, të bisedojnë, të prezentohen dhe të pranojnë se kush kujt ia ka dërguar, kështuqë, pas shumë bisedash, polemikash e bindjesh, disa oficerë e eprorë të tyre e pranuan Islamin së bashku me pjesën e ushtrisë e cila u nda në dy taborre; në muslimanë të konvertuar dhe në të krishterë.

Pas shumë përpjekjeve të pasuksesshme që xhinët jo muslimanë të nënshtroheshin dhe të dalin, në mes këtyre dy taborreve, në trupin e të sëmurit, vie deri te lufta për jetë o vdekje.

Të pranishmit që ndihmonin, e mbanin dhe e frenonin këtë djalosh  derisa lexohej rukja dhe zhvillohej dialog  kanë qene të habitur me atë që ndodhi para tyre. U hodhën në këmbë dhe filluan të këndonin tekbire, duke shikuar se si nëpër trup të të sëmurit, sidomos nëpër bark, (shihej) menjëherë sikur të zihej diçka. Valëzimi i çuditshëm i barkut dhe lëvizjet, të cilat në sipërfaqe të lëkurës të përkujtojnë lëvizjet që i bën uji kur vlon, me shpejtësi ndërroheshin para shikimeve të shtangur të pë pranishmëve. Duart dhe këmbët menjëherë u përleshën. Dora e djathtë i binte të majtës, e majta të djathtës, e në atë mënyrë edhe këmbët.

Ka prezentuar aty edhe TV kameramani që i ka inçizuar detajet më interesante. Në mbarim të kësaj lufte mbrenda trupit të të sëmuarit, e cila përfundoi me ikjen e zvarritjen jo të natyrshme të dorës së majtë, të cilën e djathta e kapte e mundohej ta ndalë, u paraqit me selam eproro musliman, i mbushur me frymë dhe i plagosur, duke dhënë raport për fitoren, për shehidët dhe të vrarët, të plagosurit dhe armiqtë e zënë rob. Pasi muslimanët (xhinë) fituan, ata, pa kurrfarë problemi u pajtuan që ta lëshojnë trupin e këtij djaloshi, i cili, me dëshirën e All-llahut, u shërua.

Për arsye të dëshmive të përmendura vendosëm ta shkruajmë këtë libër në gjuhën tonë, si ndihmesë e çështjes mjaft delikate të shërimit me Kuran, duke konsultuar shumë libra e burime meritore në gjuhën arabe.

Sa u përket librave nga kjo lëmi, që ten e janë botuar si përkthime ose si punime të pavarura, pas një vështrimi sipërfaqësor, në mënyrë globale mund të klasifikohen në dy lloje:
a) në librat që përmbajnë metoda të lejuara të shërimit me Kuran dhe
b) në libra që përmbajnë metoda të pa lejuara të shërimit me sihër.

Që të mund ne ta njohim të lejuarën nga e pa lejuara, do të shërbehemi përgjithësisht me vbalorizimin dhe mënyrën se si Vehid Abdisselam Bali e dallon sihirbërësin, veprimi i të cilit është i ndaluar me Sheriat. Ai shkruan:

Nëse, tek ai që merret me shërim,vëren vetëm një shenjë prej shenjave vijuese, ai, pa dyshim është sihirbërës:

- E pyet pacientin për emrin dhe emrin e nënës së tij,
- Shfrytëzon ndonjë gjë personale të pacientit (për të bërë sihër) siç janë: teshat, kësula, mindili (faculeta) e të ngjashme.
- Ndonjëherë e kërkon ndonjë kafshë me cilësi të caktuara që ta therrë, pa e përmendur emrin e All-llahut, me gjakun e së cilës mbase e lyen vendin e sëmurë ose vet stërvinën (e kafshës) e gjuan në ndonjë vend të shkretë,
- Shkruan talismanë,
- Bën disa magji e talismane të pakuptueshme,
- I jep pacientit hajmali, të cilat përmbajnë figura katërkëndëshe dhe në mbrendësinë e të cilave ka numra e harfe të palidhura,
- E urdhëron pacientin të qëndrojë vetëm në ndonjë lokal të errët ku nuk depërton drita e diellit,
- Ndonjëherë kërkon nga pacienti që të mos e prekë ujin katërdhjetë ditë. Kjo tregon se xhini që e përdor sihirbërësi është i krishterë,
- I jep diçka pacientit që ta gropojë në tokë (nën dhé),
- I jep pacientit letra të cilat do ti kallë dhe do të tymoset me to,
- Pëshpërit disa fjalë të pakuptueshme qe nuk jane prej fese,
- I kerkon pacientit floket fotografine ose nje pjese te rrobes se tij
- Ndonjëherë sihirbërësi ia tregon pacientit edhe emrin, vendin dhe problemin për të cilin ai ka ardhur (për shërim),
- I shkruan pacientit shkronja të palidhura në hajmali, ose në enë nga poçeria e bardhë, duke e urdhëruar që atë ta tretë dhe ta pijë.

Sipas saj, librat që përmbajnë diçka prej këtyre mënyrave e metodave të palejuara të shërimit, nuk janë të lejuar. Perms dispozitave të fihkut, që janë shkoqitur në vijim të tekstit të këtij libri, do të mund të vërehet dhe kuptohet dallimi në mes mënyrave të shërimit të lejuar dhe atij të palejuar, e me të automatikisht edhe dallimi ndërmjet librave korrekt dhe jokorrekt.

Autori


http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/index.php

----------

